
GitLab 9.4 Released with Related Issues and Web Application Monitoring - jfreax
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/07/22/gitlab-9-4-released/
======
Walkman
I was really optimistic about GitLab's vision and really liked how they
shipped a ton of really good features, but they reached feature creep and I'm
pretty sure they will never get "usably fast" because maintaining all these is
a huge burden.

Also if you have tons of features like these, I think it's impossible to get
all of them right and at the end, you have a lot of mediocre/poor features and
few good ones.

The other thing is user experience. Who will know all these features,
especially when setting some of them is already hard and need experts...

If you want to be everything for everyone, it's mostly impossible or you get a
very complicated, unusable and/or slow thing.

I'm curious for counterarguments to these points.

~~~
problems
If you run it on your own server, it's quite usably fast - gitlab.com is super
slow.

~~~
y4mi
really? i've heard that selfhosted gitlab tends to have terrible performance,
even on pretty strong VMs. you're actually the first person that wrote
positively about gitlabs performance i've come across.

I don't have any experience on the matter though. my previous job used bare
SSH-Repos and my current one uses Stash/Bitbucket.

~~~
chappi42
Here gitlab runs on a separate Qemu/KVM instance on a ~small Hetzner server.
Performance is no topic.

(Though can't tell about the last two versions - we skip versions if not
impressed and/or when we wait until something is finished (like e.g. the new
ui now). We never update to x.x.0 as there is always an improved x.x.3 or so
version worth waiting to).

------
Eduard
Did anyone give GitLab's metrics feature a try? Is it comparable to Nagios,
Zabbix and the like?

~~~
joshlambert
Hi Eduard,

Our monitoring functionality leverages Prometheus
([https://prometheus.io](https://prometheus.io)) to capture and monitor
systems and applications. There is support for a wide variety of common apps
([https://prometheus.io/docs/instrumenting/exporters/](https://prometheus.io/docs/instrumenting/exporters/)),
and developers can always further instrument their own code as well.

In the near term, our GitLab and Prometheus integration is focused on
detecting performance changes on key metrics like latency, throughput, and
error rates. Then leveraging our knowledge of the code base and CI/CD,
funneling that feedback back to developers and the changes that introduced
them.

Metrics in 9.4.0:
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/prometh...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/prometheus_library/metrics.html)

This will likely not replace a dedicated monitoring solution like New Relic or
Nagios, but can augment them and surface performance analytics within the tool
developers are already using daily.

We'd love it if you give it a try and pass over feedback!

------
josh64
The new beta navigation is so much better than the current navigation model.
The navigation context is now easier to see and I find the colour quite
attractive. :)

I can't wait until it is enabled by default in future versions.

~~~
pestaa
Yes, a couple of weeks back sytse (Gitlab CEO) himself collected feedback here
on HN, and looks like they delivered. Great change!

~~~
sytse
Great to hear you like the change. This new navigation has been extensively UI
tested. It has been in the works for a couple of months now.

------
place1
Is this a Enterprise edition only feature? From reading it seems this is the
case which is a shame because it feels like a pretty basic feature but also
really useful to small CE users.

~~~
cmatija
If you're referring to Related Issues, yeah. It's available only in Enterprise
Edition Starter and Enterprise Edition premium.

If you're interested, you can take a look into how we determine which feature
is EE -
[https://about.gitlab.com/stewardship/](https://about.gitlab.com/stewardship/)

